# can the signal be split?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I will be moving to a new residence where I be renting, the landlord will not allow any more installations of any coax cable inputs which leaves just 1 outlet for each room(3 bedrooms and the living room), I have 3 DTivo receivers which of course has 2 inputs per unit, is it possible to split the single input to 2 inputs for each of the DTivo receiver? thanks


----------



## jjvarney (Feb 23, 2010)

Yup. Just put a splitter on each outlet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No, you cannot use coax splitters to split satellite signals. Each DVR tuner needs its own connection to your satellite dish or a compatible multiswitch. You'll have to work a deal with your landlord to run a few more cables.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

I will second that. You can not just use a splitter. You HAVE to have two cables.


----------



## jjvarney (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry did not understand from your post that u have satellite. With cable you can use a splitter.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

It should be a given that OP has Satellite, it is a directv receiver forum.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

OK, so since the signal can't be split for 2 lines of service to the DTivo receivers, can I split 1 line to 2 receivers then? is that possible to do?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> OK, so since the signal can't be split for 2 lines of service to the DTivo receivers, can I split 1 line to 2 receivers then? is that possible to do?


Nope.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

dish signals can be split using splitters made just for that. Its a high hz splitter.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

SNJpage1 said:


> dish signals can be split using splitters made just for that. Its a high hz splitter.


Good lord, this thread has lost its way. OK, dish signals can be split with high frequency splitters. So can DirecTV signals, if it's a SWM (single wire multiswitch) setup. But since we really don't know anything at all about the OP's hardware situation (type of dish, type of LNB, SD/HD, etc) then the general answer is just "no, you can't split a DirecTV line with a standard splitter". Especially, because his existing receivers wouldn't work with a SWM setup anyway.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> dish signals can be split using splitters made just for that. Its a high hz splitter.


is this similar to what you are talking about?
http://www.weaknees.com/cart/product.php?productid=57249


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> is this similar to what you are talking about?
> http://www.weaknees.com/cart/product.php?productid=57249


That is only for SWM (single-wire multiswitch) setups. If your building has a SWM setup then you need to find that out, because none of your current DVRs will work with it anyway.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since I dont have the dvr he has, are the two inputs feeding separate turners? If so then that splitter should work.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> Since I dont have the dvr he has, are the two inputs feeding separate turners? If so then that splitter should work.


Splitters do not work with DirecTV/Tivo DVRs to feed both tuners. Each tuner MUST have its own connection to the satellite dish/multiswitch.


----------



## sphanks (Aug 13, 2007)

My situation is similar: I have a DTV installed SWM in the house-side box, feeding two lines to the main TV room (Samsung SIR4080R), two to the kids TV room (also Samsung SIR4080R), and one to the guest room (non-Tivo RCA box).

Can I put another SWM on the line to the RCA and split that to install a new (well, new to me anyway) Samsung SIR4080R with dual feed? Or do I have to run another coax from the original SWM (assuming there's a port)?

And if not *WHY*? Too many dB loss in signal? Too much signal-to-noise? I've got a degree in electrical engineering and "just no" isn't working for me here....


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't have SWM. The Samsung 4080R doesn't support SWM feeds. If you have five lines out, DTV must have installed a 4x8 multiswitch. So you should have three unused ports on that multiswitch.

If you DID have SWM, you could use a good-quality wide-bandwidth splitter on its output to feed SWM-compatible devices (DirecTV HR2x and H2x.) You can't put two SWMs in series because the way they work is to select LNBs and polarization and put selected channels on particular frequencies.


----------

